# Amtrak Guest Rewards and Credit Card



## GregL (Aug 22, 2010)

After years of procrastinating, I finally joined Amtrak Guest Rewards and got a Guest Reward Credit card. Any does or don'ts that I should know about? I see everyone talkling about the points they receive. How many points does it take to receive a nice discount on a trip? I intend to use it on precripts, satellite bills,etc. Anyone had problems? Thanks.

GregL


----------



## spot1181 (Aug 22, 2010)

I very seldom used a credit card until the Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard. Now I use it for everything I can. 20,000 will get you a nice two zone roomette for two. Use it to buy the yearly allowance of 10,000 points and you'll be traveling in no time. Look for specials on buying points (like bonus points) and rebates on Guest Rewards points.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 22, 2010)

DO: Use it for *EVERYTHING*! I even use it to buy a paper or snacks when traveling!






Another DO: When you have to buy a meal, snacks or stuff on the train - use it! It is coded "Amtrak", so it earns 2 points per $ also!





DON'T: carry a balance! If at all possible, pay the bill in full every month!



Thus you pay -0-% interest and and $-0- annual fee!

As I've said, I use mine for everything, but mostly "luxuries" like food and gas, and a few "necessaries" like train trips



- and I usually earn 1,000-2,000 AGR points every month! This month's bill was big, and I earned over 4,000 AGR points this month alone!





I try to use mine for sleeper travel. That's the best bang for the buck! I try to get a ¢/point ratio of about 4¢/point. A few times, I have received over 12¢/point!


----------



## MJL (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a question about when an AGR Card holder uses the card to buy travel for someone else.

Let's say I buy 4 tickets, one for myself and 3 for other members of my family, using the AGR mastercard. So, my account gets double points per dollar spent on the card? That is in addition to the AGR points each family member gets for traveling?


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 22, 2010)

MJL said:


> I have a question about when an AGR Card holder uses the card to buy travel for someone else.
> 
> Let's say I buy 4 tickets, one for myself and 3 for other members of my family, using the AGR mastercard. So, my account gets double points per dollar spent on the card? That is in addition to the AGR points each family member gets for traveling?


Yes. The Chase card pays the cardholder 2x points for Amtrak travel charges regardless of who the ticketed passenger is. The passenger gets the regular AGR points for the actual travel.


----------



## amamba (Aug 23, 2010)

My H and I switched to using just one AGR card (his, I am an authorized user on it so its the same number but just with my name on the card) about 9 months ago. In addition to his amtrak travel (because the points go on HIS AGR account) we have accumulated something like 40,000 points (including the bonus/sign up points). That is pretty good! We just buy normal, everyday stuff like groceries, gas, coffee, what have you on the card. Like the traveler we can easily accumulate 1000 - 2000 points/month on just normal everyday stuff.

I also agree with the traveler that the #1 rule is don't carry a balance. This way my points are free. if you carry a balance you will pay dearly for your points with the interest going to chase.


----------



## GregL (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Sometime soon I am going to sit down and read all the posts in Guest Rewards. We figured out years ago to pay each month in full!

GregL


----------

